# New VA Med ID Cards......



## V-Bottom

are being sent out now. Nice looking and very different . Got mine today, so watch your mail closely.....


----------



## Fishwish

Do we have to go in for a new picture?


----------



## V-Bottom

NO


----------



## chemdawg

Do you know why they are doing this? I hate using the Va I am glad i live 5 mins from FT Hood.


----------



## V-Bottom

I know it has more personal info on card plus exp. date, (10yrs)


----------



## chemdawg

as long as they dont make me go in to get it i dont care much I hate dealing with the Va for anything.


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Got mine last week. Did have the expiration date on it though no more personal info was on the card. They used my original picture..


----------



## glenbo

Just got mine today, they used a picture that is about 10 years old.


----------

